# Jon Stewart gives Congress the "what for" over 9/11 First Responder funding....



## Brill (Jun 11, 2019)

House wants a pay raise! They deserve it cuz Congressing is hard!!!






Posted it here cuz the Left runs the joint.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 12, 2019)

This has been on Stewart's radar since he had his show....something he has been incredibly passionate about.  He drives me crazy sometimes...but his first loyalty has always been to the people of New York....

Jon Stewart lashes out at Congress over 9/11 victims fund


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 12, 2019)

We will need to move some posts- some of this accidentally got put into ‘What’s Wrong With the Left’. 

Obviously, a Leftie absolutely destroying a bunch of Lefties (cause the Leftists apparently run the government) for the whole world to see can’t possibly be ‘what’s wrong with the left.’  

It would more likely be, ‘just a good thing this guy did and he was right; no need to inject politics here’, we just don’t have a thread for that.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 12, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> ...It would more likely be, ‘just a good thing this guy did and he was right; no need to inject politics here’, we just don’t have a thread for that.



Yep...sometimes someone does something right simply because it is right to do so. I like to think this is one of those times.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 12, 2019)

Grunt said:


> Yep...sometimes someone does something right simply because it is right to do so. I like to think this is one of those times.


You and me both. It’s consistent with his past behaviors and seems genuine.


----------



## Brill (Jun 12, 2019)

The the House Judiciary is chaired by Nadler, who supports extreme left wing views of the Democrat party.  Stewart was apparently before a subcommittee.



> Tuesday, June 11, 2019
> Subcommittee on the Constitution, Civil Rights, and Civil Liberties
> 10:00 a.m. in 2141 Rayburn House Office Building
> Hearing: The Need to Reauthorize the September 11th Victim Compensation Fund



https://judiciary.house.gov/sites/democrats.judiciary.house.gov/files/documents/Weekly Schedule May 10 2019.pdf



> His comments on Tuesday came at a hearing of the House Judiciary Committee’s *Subcommittee on the Constitution, Civil Rights and Civil Liberties.* Members of this body pushed back after he complained that lawmakers were not in their seats in the hearing room.
> 
> “Our attendance was pretty good,” said Tennessee Democratic Rep. Steve Cohen, the subcommittee’s chairman. “*All these empty chairs, that’s because it’s for the full committee.* It’s not because of disrespect or lack of attention to you. That’s not true. We will respond, and we will see that this is funded.”
> 
> In a similar vein, Louisiana Republican Rep. Mike Johnson, the ranking member, said: “I would not interpret some of the empty chairs as indifference. By virtue of its jurisdiction, *this is a subcommittee of House Judiciary. If it was the full committee, you’d have many more members here.*”



Jon Stewart berates Congress for empty chairs at hearing for 9/11 first responders

ETA: meant to add link to subcommittee members, which my moron is vice-chair. 

Constitution and Civil Justice (116th Congress)


----------



## Brill (Jun 12, 2019)

The Vice Chair for the House Judiciary Committee’s Subcommittee on the Constitution, Civil Rights and Civil Liberties, Rep Raskin apparently didn’t attend the subcommittee at 1000 but was able to speak on the House floor at 1230, when he pushed for a resolution to pursue court action against Trump’s staff for not responding to Congressional demands for documents.

Constituents aren’t happy that he missed Stewart’s testimony.

He retweeted this 9:55 AM · Jun 11, 2019

HAPPENING TODAY:
@HouseJudiciary
Chairman
@RepJerryNadler
Holds Hearing on Renewing the 911 Victims Compensation Fund with
@RepMaloney
and Jon Stewart. #Renew911VCF

Looks like only four subcommittee members attended.

Jon Stewart and Advocates Testify on 9/11 Victims Compensation Fund Hearing


----------



## pardus (Aug 10, 2019)

I have deep respect for Stewart's address/stand on this issue. It is a national disgrace that these people have not been automatically covered by the govt. 
However, I've said from day one, why not just enter them into the VA system and be done with it?


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 10, 2019)

pardus said:


> I have deep respect for Stewart's address/stand on this issue. It is a national disgrace that these people have not been automatically covered by the govt.
> However, I've said from day one, why not just enter them into the VA system and be done with it?


There's enough problems in the VA system that I'd hesitate to add a different class of qualified recipients to the mix.

LL


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 10, 2019)

pardus said:


> I have deep respect for Stewart's address/stand on this issue. It is a national disgrace that these people have not been automatically covered by the govt.
> However, I've said from day one, why not just enter them into the VA system and be done with it?


Because, especially in certain regions more than others, nothing says “Why the fuck won’t you hurry up and die” like getting put into the VA system.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 10, 2019)

John Stewart needs to start a charity and get four of five of these motherfucking philanthropist billionaires--Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, George Soros, Jeff Bezos, Kylie Jenner, Donald Trump, that little FaceBook motherfucker, whoever, to fork it over. It would be nothing but a tax write-off for them and it would make them look good.


----------

